# Reparación de lavadora



## Flash137 (Sep 20, 2010)

Buen dia comunidad!
                           Me pregunto si alguien me podria orientar para encontraralguna posible falla de mi lavadora. Enciende todo bien (luces, se puede programar), pero no parte (no carga agua). Es una Elektro Helios TF1455E. Me imagino que pueda ser algun fusible (espero) pero por si acaso alguien sabe de estas máquinas, le agradeceria mucho la ayuda. Hasta el momento no he encontrado ningun plano del circuito pero si encuentro uno lo subire o si a alguien le interesa podria fotografiarla. Agradecido de antemano.

                                                                                          Flash137.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 20, 2010)

fotos fotos fotos....


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

revisaste si la ¨válvula¨ que lleva justo en la entrada de agua funciona...si esta no se activa no procederá el programa de lavado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2010)

Eso , como te dice Angel36 , ni bien entra la manguera de agua al lavarropas hay una electroválvula , le quitas los dos cables que tiene y le pones dos cables con una ficha , lo enchufás y te fijas si abre el agua , si no entra agua ya tenes algo para reemplazar (la prueba se hace con presión de agua)

La segunda cuestión a verificar es el interruptor de la puerta.

La tercera es el "nivel de agua" 

La última el programador

Saludos !


----------



## Flash137 (Sep 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!! Ya he revisado y el interruptor anda perfecto. Seguramente es la electroválvula, pues cuando la programo, le doy arranque y hace un ruido como cuando va a empezar a cargar pero a la falta de agua se para .....despues de eso se bloquea la puerta como 30 segundo seguramente por el error que ocurre.
Emm, lo otro: la prueba que me dice DOS METROS no la hice ya que no entendi muy bien eso de la ficha cuando vi los cables a sacar. Aqui les dejo una foto mejor a ver q me dicen.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

¿Se escucha el zumbido de la electroválvula?
Supongo que el pequeño filtro que tiene estará limpio.
Conecta la manguera en la entrada de agua caliente, y selecciona agua tibia o caliente en el proceso de llenado (si no lo has intentado).


----------



## angel36 (Sep 24, 2010)

Flash137 dijo:


> Emm, lo otro: la prueba que me dice DOS METROS no la hice ya que no entendi muy bien eso de la ficha cuando vi los cables a sacar.




la idea es alimentar *directamente* las ¨bobinas¨ dependiendo de la alimentación que tengan.....se podría probar sin que funcione el selector de programa...y asi descartas un mal funcionamiento tanto de las bobinas como del selector....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

Quizá no sabe lo que es una ficha. 

Se refiere a un enchufe. O sea: se conecta directamente la electroválvula a un tomacorriente.


----------



## Flash137 (Sep 24, 2010)

Las bobinas no emiten ningun sonido (zumbido), el filtro esta limpio y eso de conectar la mangera en el agua caliente no existe en esta maquina pues la entrada de agua es solo una (agua helada) y luego se divide de esa forma en la que aparece ahi en la foto, las dos mangueras que salen van hacia los depositos de detergentes, me imagino que la maquina misma es la que calienta el agua. 

Ah y claro que entiendo lo que es un enchufe  jeje...pero un ficha?? :S nunk lo habia escuchado. Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Me imagino que ya con esto la falla sera eso no? espero no aparezca nada mas en el camino.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

Pues: Puedes revisar un fusible que generalmente está entre los cables de las bobinas y el panel de control. Si está fundido, probablemente alguna bobina esté en corto o circuito abierto. Mídete la resistencia en las bobinas de la electroválvula. Luego, si alguna bobina está dañada, probablemente lo esté el triac que la controla. Éste estará en el panel, una cosa de dos caras y circuitos impermeabilizados con una silicona blanda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2010)

Tenés dos electroválvulas (electroválvula doble) , probá de intercambiarles las fichas blanca con la roja a ver si le entra agua.

Saludos !


----------



## Flash137 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hammer face: No encontre ningun fusible entre esos dos puntos que me dices. Los cables parten en las fichas donde se ve en la fto anterior y terminan en esa parte de la placa como lo muestro en la foto.
Y eso de cambiar de posicion las fichas, tambien dejo una foto para mostrar que éstas tienen calados diferentes, asi que no calza una en la posicion de la otra. Pregunta: podré cortar la pata o riel que "sobra" para que calze y probar?

(estan señaladas con flechas las que faltan en cada una)

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE!! Me demore en contestar, pues no he tenido mucho tiempo para dedicarle  .....el viernes estoy libre, asi que ahi me meto de lleno hasta repararla para asi no darles mas molestias.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 6, 2010)

No le metas tensión a las válvulas directamente. Las puedes freir cual resistencia de 10 ohm 1/2 w a 12 , ya que no se si son electroválvulas a 12 v o a 220V (creo que en europa siempre es 220 V la tensión de las casas). Sube un vídeo del proceso de carga de la lavadora, y mide con un téster la tensión sobre las bornas de las válvulas. 
También te digo que el enclavamiento de la puerta es normal, ya que llevan una célula PTC (vamos, un minitermostato), qu en cuanto la lavadora se activa, le llega corriente, una resistencia interna lo calienta, se cierra el bimetal, y al cerrarse la puerta, la enclava y da paso para que arranque (cierra circuito). Al apagarse, cesa la corriente, pero el bimetal está caliente y hasta que no se enfría no se abre. También esto mismo explica el retraso que lleva la lavadora en ponerse en marcha desde que se activa. Hasta que el bimetal no se calienta, aun estando la puerta cerrada, no se inicia el lavado.

Josefe17


----------



## angel36 (Oct 6, 2010)

Flash...

es verdad tambien lo que dice josefe....tendrias que ver si hay alguna leyenda en las electrovalvulas  que te den una idea de con cuanta alimentacion trabajan....y lo del bimetal de la puerta tambien puede ser....si este no actua como es debido no va lanzar nunca el programa....


----------



## Flash137 (Sep 30, 2012)

La falla esta solucionada (hace tiempo ya en realidad)....me disculpo por no haber comentado antes. Era el presostato que estaba dañado. Dentro hay una goma tipo mebrana que estaba rota. Asi que fue solo cambiar la pieza y ya .
Gracias a todos los que cooperaron.


----------

